# PC leise machen



## ct5010 (17. September 2012)

Hi,

ich wollte mir meinen PC wirklich extrem leise machen, darum wollte ich mir neue Komponenten kaufen.

PC:

i5-3450 + Alpenföhn Civetta
GA-H77-D3H
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL9
be quiet! 430W L8
Corsair Carbide 300R
Crucial m4 128GB

Da ich wirklich geräuschempfindlich bin, wollte ich den PC nun leiser machen, eine GraKa bräuchte ich auch noch, die muss auch nicht die leistungsstärkste sein, hätte hier an die gedacht:
Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 7750, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11202-03-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zusätzlich wollte ich dann noch einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kaufen und diesen passiv betreiben.

Schön wäre auch eine automatische Lüftersteuerung, die man zur Not auch manuell betreiben kann, die die Lüfter im Idle - also bei niedrigen Temperaturen komplett abschaltet.

Ich hätte hier an sowas gedacht: Scythe Kaze Server schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KS01-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nun zuerst brauche ich eine Empfehlung für gute, leise, luftfördernde 140mm-Gehäuselüfter. Ob LED oder nicht ist egal, die LEDs würde ich eh abmachen 

Da ich nun 4 Lüftersteuerungskanäle haben würde, wäre es doch vielleicht recht sinnvoll, wenn ich auch alle 4 verwenden kann.
Ist es eine gute Idee, im Gehäusedeckel zwei Lüfter, einen in der Front und einen unten einzubauen, gibt es hier irgendwie Slotbefestigungen für Lüfter, so wie beim Alpenföhn Peter? Nur dass es dann hier nur ein Lüfter ist? Der sollte dann direkt Luft von unten leicht auf die Grafikkarte draufpusten. 

Was haltet ihr von diesem "Konzept"? Also 1x Front, 1x unten, 2x oben.

Vielen dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Fischer995 (17. September 2012)

Das hier sind die leisesten Lüfter die ich kenne : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm
Haben auch genug luftdurchsatz als Gehäuselüfter, nur zu empfehlen.
Dein Luftstromkonzept sieht gut aus nur würde ich 1 Lüfter front reinsaugend, 1 unten reinsaugend, 1 am Heck rausblasend und 1 oben rausblasend. Das ist meines erachtens nach die beste Bestückung.
mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

BeQuiet, Enermax Appolish und zb Nanoxia sind recht leise Lüfter. Ich würde nur einen in der Front und im Heck nutzen in Verbindung mit dem Macho wobei ein deutlich kleineres Modell auch locker reicht. Ich kenne eigendlich nur den Sella der über sehr weite Strecke sehr leise bleibt. Wenn dich generell alles stört müßtest du quasi das gedämmte Modell nehmen


----------



## skyscraper (17. September 2012)

Den Civetta kann man für einen extrem leisen PC nicht empfehlen, er dreht mit max 2800rpm! Deieser ist deutlich leiser: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , aber auch teurer. Die Investition ist sehr gut verwendet.


----------



## ct5010 (17. September 2012)

Ja ich weiß dass der Civetta schlecht ist, nur ich hatte einen hier so rumliegen und wollte den als Boxed-Ersatz nehmen. An den Macho hab ich natürlich auch gedacht und ihn verlinkt. Was haltet ihr generell von meiner Idee, den Macho um 90° gedreht zu montieren und dann die Warmluft durch obere Gehäuselüfter abzusaugen?

Apropos Gehäuselüfter: Sind Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm » Bewertungen denn besser oder die von Fischer995? Ich meine die Pros haben so schon nur 700 U/min und sind schon fast unhörbar, oder?


----------



## skyscraper (17. September 2012)

Ups 

Naja, wenn du den Macho mit 7 Volt betreibst, sollte er auch nicht hörbar sein.


----------



## xSunshin3x (17. September 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ups
> 
> Naja, wenn du den Macho mit 7 Volt betreibst, sollte er auch nicht hörbar sein.


 
Mein TY-140 läuft mit 550 RPM und macht noch etwas Geräusche. Eventuell wird er gegen einen Noiseblocker ausgetauscht^^


----------



## skyscraper (17. September 2012)

Kann man auch machen, wobei man erstmal den kostengünstigeren Weg versuchen sollte


----------



## ct5010 (17. September 2012)

So hier zwei Gehäuselüfter: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Ich würde denke ich das Pro bevorzugen, weil es nur 700U/min hat und dies eigentlich völlig reicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

Du könntest ja auch für den Civetta einen leisen Lüfter suchen. Wenn das Gehäuse gut belüftet wird sollte der Lüfter vom Kühler auch nicht großartig hochdrehen


----------



## ct5010 (17. September 2012)

Das hatte ich eigentlich auch vor, aber es gibt keine wirklich guten 92mm - Gehäuselüfter, weshalb ich dann doch gleich nen größeren Kühler benutzen kann. Hätte an einen Macho, Brocken, oder Matterhorn Pure gedacht, gibt es gute Alternativen? Welchen möglichst PWM-fähigen Lüfter soll ich dann benutzen?


----------



## Farbfieber (17. September 2012)

Also da ich auch sehr Lautstärke empfindlich bin, hab ich bei mir als Gehäuse-Belüftung in der Front nen 120mm Silent Wing von BeQuiet, sowie einen noch Quer vor den Festplatten, im Deckel einen 230mm Spectre von Bitfenix und Hinten einen 140mm Silent Wing von BeQuiet, als CPU Kühler verwende ich einen Prolimatech Genesis mit 2x Nanoxia FX EVO 1500 140mm. Alle zusammen sind um 50% gedrosselt und somit ist der PC fast unhörbar, das lauteste was man bei mir noch raushören kann ist die 2TB Caviar Green von Western Digital  Achja und auf der Grafikkarte hab ich nen Arctic Cooling Extreme II oder wie der sich schimpfen tut. Alles zusammen ist echt extrem leise.

Ein kleiner Tipp, was viele nicht glauben, aber Festplatten mit 7.200 RPM sind nen ziemlicher Krachmacher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

Ich denke mit dem Brocken kann man auch gut leben oder sogar mit dem Triglav oder Thermaright True Spirit 120


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

Naja ich glaube es wird dann doch ein Macho semipassiv bzw halt so dass der Lüfter nur angeht wenn es nötig ist davor dreht er nicht, sondern nur die Gehäuselüfter. Die Lüfter sollten schon PWM-Steuerung haben, denn mit meiner Mainboard-Software kann ich nur PWM-Lüfter richtig regeln, obwohl ich die Art des Regelns auf Voltage gestellt habe... Daher kann ich ihm auf befehlen, die Lüfter automatisch auszuschalten, wenn sie gerade nicht gebraucht werden.


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2012)

Mit den schon genannten NB-Luffis aus Post 2 machst du nichts falsch. Bei um die 12dB(A) brauchst du mMn auch nichts regeln. Gut, jeder ist da anders empfindlich Noch leiser wären die:


Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der Durchsatz ist dann halt nicht mehr sooo prall... 

PS: meist reicht auch für ein Gaming-Case ein enblasender (vorne unten) und ein ausblasender (hinten oben) Luffi im 120mm-Format aus. Je mehr Luftschaufler verbaut werden, desto höher ist auch der Lärmpegel...

Gruß


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

Ja bei den Pros wird laut Bildern auch mehr Zubehör beigelegt? Ist es eine gute Idee, die trotz nur 700 rpm auf 7V laufen zu lassen oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert? Im Gehäuse habe ich hinten nur 120mm, dieser ist gut, oder: http://geizhals.at/de/476753 Wenn der Macho dann auf den direkt "draufbläst", wird das was ausmachen oder ist es egal?


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2012)

Dann müsstest du schon ein über-Gehör habven 

Meine Idee: Erst testen ob zu laut, wenn ja 7 Volt-Adapter verwenden.


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

Ja ich habe in der Tat ein Über-Gehör  Ne ernsthaft ich höre (fast) alles ^^ Ist der Luftdurchsatz dann zu gering, wenn ich die auf 7V laufen lasse?

Blitzgedanke: Da mein Mainboard nur eine wirklich gute effektive Lüftersteuerung über PWM erlaubt, d.h. wenn nicht gebraucht, werden sie auch ganz ausgeschaltet, ist es empfehlenswert, dass ich dann PWM-Lüfter benutze oder ich lasse die Noiseblocker einfach auf 7V laufen?

Hätte auf 7V mit dem 700 U/min Lüfter nur 408 rpm, das wäre bestimmt etwas wenig Airflow, macht es Sinn, den mit 1200 zu nehmen http://geizhals.de/476867 und den auf 5V zu drosseln? Sprich 500 rpm?


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2012)

Pff

Ich würde den schnellen nehmen und einfach mal testen


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

Nicht dass er mir hinterher mit 500 rpm zu schnell ist  Naja wird eh nicht zu schnell sein ^^

Hab mich jetzt nochmal etwas umgeschaut und bin auf diese Lüftersteuerung gestoßen: http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/pc-zubehoer/kaze-server-35.html Wo bitteschön kann man die denn kaufen?!?!?!


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2012)

Ich bleibe bei meinem Rat...


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

Ok dann werde ich mir wahrscheinlich den schnellen kaufen... Oder doch der langsame + 0.30m Lüfter Stromadapterkabel 12V auf 9V 3pol Buchse auf 3pol Hm dann wird der Widerstand auch nicht so heiß, bei 9V statt 5V?


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2012)

Du kannst dir auch ne Lüftersteuerung kaufen...


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

Bisher gefällt mir nur eine: Kaze Server 3.5: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe und die bekommt man nirgendwo 

Bin grad auf die hier gestoßen: http://geizhals.at/de/621917 dann bräuchte ich nicht einmal eine Lüftersteuerung, mein Mainboard hätte dafür ausreichend Software. Nur in der Front wäre mir ein 140mm-Lüfter lieber. Ist der Lüfter empfehlenswert?


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2012)

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer dieser Steuerung: Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM05-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ersteindruck: Ordentlich. Nicht perfekt, aber OK.


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

Ja nur das hat 4 Kanäle, und ich wollte jetzt nicht zwei Kanäle verschwenden, sonst hätte ich den genommen: Scythe Kaze Server schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KS01-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland schaltet auch automatisch Lüfter ab. Daher wollte ich den halt im 3,5"-Format. Zur manuellen Regelung bin ich zu faul


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2012)

Naja, warum nicht? Lieber mehr als weniger.


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

Hm gäbe mir zwar ne Aufrüstmöglichkeit, ist aber auch gleichzeitig nicht gerade günstig. So viel Geld wollte ich jetzt auch nicht ausgeben dafür ^^


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2012)

Naja, ist OK.


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Baja, ist OK.



?  

Naja ich würde jetzt hierbei verbleiben:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder doch 3x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?! Für die letzte Option spricht natürlich, dass warme Luft absteigt und diese Lüfter diesen natürlichen Vorgang unterstützen sollen.


----------



## ct5010 (20. September 2012)

Hi,

nachdem ich mir das hier durchgelesen habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, zwei 140mm-er Noiseblocker mit 700 rpm zu installieren. Falls sie mir immernoch zu laut sind, bestelle ich mir nächstes Mal mit der Grafikkarte 9V und 5V-Adapter mit!


----------



## S!lent dob (20. September 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> An den Macho hab ich natürlich auch gedacht und ihn verlinkt. Was haltet ihr generell von meiner Idee, den Macho um 90° gedreht zu montieren und dann die Warmluft durch obere Gehäuselüfter abzusaugen?


 
Geht gut, habe ich seinerzeit mit einem semi passiven Ninja 3 und meinem X3 gemacht. Siehe HIER
Oder du hohlst die dicke Keule raus und investierst in  Nofan 

Edit: Nofan HP mit dem Set


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. September 2012)

Wenn du lediglich diese 2 Gehäuselüfter verwendest:

Einen unten in den Gehäuseboden, der sollte kalte Luft in's Gehäuse saugen und nach oben pusten,
den zweiten oben in's Gehäuse, der sollte die warme Luft vom CPU-Kühler weg aus dem Gehäuse pusten.
Damit hast du mit wenig Airflow die besten Ergebnisse.
Die Lüfter unbedingt entkoppeln (wobei du das nach dem Silent-PC-How-To hoffentlich eh vor hattest ).

Wenn du die CPU per HR-02 Macho semi-passiv laufen lassen willst, solltest du dich auf jedem Fall mit dem Thema Undervolting auseinandersetzen .


----------



## ct5010 (20. September 2012)

Naja im How To steht dass die zwei Lüfter oben die beste Möglichkeit sind, und ja ich hab hier noch ein paar Lüfter-Entkoppler. Und das 300R hat kein Lüfterslot unten, braucht man laut How-To auch gar nicht, ich finde so kann man die passive GraKa am besten kühlen? Korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege! 

EDIT: Ich glaub ich kratz mir das Geld zusammen und hol mir den Nofan Kühler: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p781102/pid/geizhals

Hm ich denke doch dass ein Macho für den komplett-passiven Betrieb reicht?


----------



## S!lent dob (21. September 2012)

Beachte bitte dringend die Mainboard und Gehäuse kompatibilität!! In meinem vorherigen Post siehst du gut was das für ein Brocken ist! Daher empfehle ich immer noch das komplett Set von denen incl Tower + NT. Kostet zwar einiges, dafür brauchst du aber auch keine Lüfter, Lüftersteuerungen und den ganzen anderen unnützen Kram 

Ein Macho reicht in der TPD Klasse definitiv nicht für passiv!

edit: Die Bilder von mir lassen sich am Ende des Threads vergrößern.


----------



## ct5010 (21. September 2012)

Naja der Nofan ist mir doch etwas zu teuer, ich setz mich mal ans Undervolting beim i5-3450, und die oberen Gehäuselüfter kann ich ja dann je nachdem wie warm die CPU ist, steuern lassen? Brauchen die dann nicht PWM? Mein Mainboard unterstützt nur eine gute Lüftersteuerung mit PWM  Und richtig leise 140mm-er PWM Lüfter kenne ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## skyscraper (21. September 2012)

Wird schon leise genung sein: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost orange (84000000065) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ct5010 (21. September 2012)

Ahh gut danke für den Tipp, hoffentlich wird er auch wirklich sehr leise sein  Naja 7V und 300 rpm sind schon was feines, und dann PWM-gesteuert  Welcher von denen ist besser: Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost blau (84000000050), EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost orange (84000000065) | Geizhals Deutschland Von den Specs her gleich? Soll auch Lagergeräusche haben  http://geizhals.de/?sr=592839,-1


----------



## Fischer995 (21. September 2012)

> Soll auch Lagergeräusche haben


Keineswegs. Habe selber die 120mm Versionen hier. Das sind top lüfter.
mfg


----------



## ct5010 (21. September 2012)

Ich glaube dir ja, aber 140 sind doch anders als 120, werden die gleichen Lager verwendet?

So undervolte gerade den i5-3450, momentan habe ich -0,15V Offset eingestellt, jetzt lasse ich ihn nen Tag Prime laufen  Temps sind auf jeden Fall schon unter Prime-Volllast um 4-5° gesunken. Gibt es sonst außer Prime95 noch Methoden, zu testen, ob die CPU stabil läuft? Spannungen schwanken jetzt im Moment häufig zwischen 0,924 und 0,912V, ist das schlimm? Das hatte ich bit -0,1V Offset noch nicht. Nur laut CB soll -0,15 problemlos möglich sein: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2012/test-intel-ivy-bridge/22/ ????


----------



## nay (21. September 2012)

Ich würde genau drei Sachen verbauen: Lüfter hinten, Lüfter vorne auf mittlerer Höhe (kein Festplattenkäfig davor) und einen Thermalright Macho. Vielleicht kann man den Macho sogar semi passiv betreiben.
Lüfter solltest du mit dem Gigabyte Tool Easytune regeln können.


----------



## ct5010 (21. September 2012)

Ja, dieses Belüftungskonzept hatte ich mir am Anfang auch "gedacht", aber es scheint etwas suboptimal, da Warmluft halt einfach aufsteigt und somit ein "Abzug" im Gehäusedeckel nicht schaden kann, dafür müsste er ja nicht so schnell drehen. Übrigens regelt ET6 keine Non-PWM-Lüfter


----------



## nay (21. September 2012)

Ich bin ein Freund des vorne-hinten Luftzugs.                         

 ________________
|...............|
|<<< CPU <<<....|
|............<<<|
| Graka.........|
|...............|
|_______________|


Aber probier einfach aus was besser ist: Lüfter hinten und/oder Lüfter oben. Btw: Bevor ich mir so ein Scythe Steuerungsteil kaufen müsste, würde ich lieber PWM Lüfter kaufen.


----------



## ct5010 (22. September 2012)

Ja es werden wahrscheinlich die Lüfter: Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost blau (84000000050), EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost orange (84000000065) | Geizhals Deutschland

Der scheint auch Lagergeräusche zu haben: Test: EKL Wing Boost und Xilence 2ComponentFan 140mm Lüfter - hardwaremax.net ;( Schade dass es die Silent Wings 2 nicht als PWM Version gibt oder die 140mm-er BlackSilentPRO.

EDIT: Doch gibt es sind aber teuer: http://geizhals.de/821327


----------



## skyscraper (22. September 2012)

Die EKL sind Top Lüfter, würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## ct5010 (22. September 2012)

Okay, hoffentlich wird es keine Lagergeräusche haben :/

Hi,

kann ich diese WLP gefahrlos mit der CPU und dem Macho verwenden: CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra Flüssigmetall 1g - Hardware, Notebooks Darf ja kein Aluminium sein, ist die Kontaktfläche vom Macho oder der i5-Heatspreader aus Alu?


----------



## skyscraper (23. September 2012)

Ich würde auf sowas extremes verzichten, normale (Arctic Cooling MX-4, 4g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) tut es auch.


----------



## ct5010 (23. September 2012)

Okay gut. Werde nächsten Monat irgendwann bestellen, und falls es noch gute PWM-140mm-Lüfter geben sollte, dann immer her damit  Die Shadow Wings PWM sollen ja auch nciht schlecht sein?

Update: Ich denke ich werde die Alpenföhn Lüfter nehmen, die sind bei min. 300 rpm und da sollen sie auch lange bleiben 

Kennt jemand noch so eine Software, wo man eine "Lüfterkurve" einstellen kann wie im MSI Afterburner, nur für die CPU und die Gehäuselüfter? EasyTune 6 ist nicht so komfortabel, da kann man nur zwei Punkte angeben.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. September 2012)

Sppedfan ist das Programm das du suchst.


----------



## ct5010 (24. September 2012)

Ja ich wollte es testen, aber mein Mainboard wird leider nicht unterstützt: SpeedFan's listing of motherboards that are known to change fan speeds


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

Du könntest dir auch mal die Nanoxia ansehen, sind auch sehr gute Lüfter und man bekommt mehrere Modelle je nach Einsatzzweck


----------



## ct5010 (24. September 2012)

Wow die sehen echt gut aus, mit integrierter Lüftersteuerung und 3,5V Anlaufspannung! Sieht top aus, werde mir den mal genauer anschauen  Sehr schade, dass es die nicht mit PWM gibt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

Wenn die nicht als CPU Lüfter gedacht sind macht es doch eigendlich nix aus wie die geregelt werden


----------



## ct5010 (24. September 2012)

Doch schon, mit meiner Mainboardsoftware EasyTune 6 kann ich nur PWM-Lüfter vernünftig automatisch regeln (auch komplett ausschalten), aber manuell geht natürlich auch, nur dann drehen die mit einer festen Drehzahl, nämlich der Minimaldrehzahl^^

EDIT: Hab grad das hier gelesen: "Nanoxia PWMX-Modul:
Mit dem PWMX-Modul können konventionelle 3-Pin-Lüfter über die 4-Pin PWM-Steuerung aktueller Mainboards angesteuert werden. Sei es, um vorhandene Gehäuselüfter geregelt zu betreiben, oder die Drehzahl des 3-Pin Lüfters eines CPU-Kühlers über das Mainboard automatisch an die Gegebenheiten anpassen zu können." Quelle: http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/news.php&contentid=14316 Sehe ich das richtig, die können ALLE 3-Pin-Lüfter erkennen? Dann denke ich werde ich wohl in 3-Pin-Lüfter investieren können.

Welche sind besser: 140mm SilentWings 2 (1000 U/min) oder 140mm Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO (700 U/min) laufen beide bei 5V an... Oder doch die Nanoxia Lüfter? Die sollen ja auch nichts ganz tolles sein...

EDIT: Was haltet ihr hiervon: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...troller-T-Balancer-miniNG.html?refID=geizhals


----------



## Jackey555 (27. September 2012)

Ich würde die Noiseblocker nehmen.


----------



## S!lent dob (27. September 2012)

Stimme Jackey555 zu, Die Nioseblocker sollten bei geringerer Lautstärke mehr Luft bewegen können.


----------



## ct5010 (27. September 2012)

Ja, denke auch, dass ich mich dafür entscheiden werde, ist sowas sinnvoll: T-Balancer/miniNG <= Automatische Lüftersteuerung halt oder lieber 2x Nanoxia PWMX Controller ?


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

da man bei mir den CPU-Lüfter auf "Voltage" umstellen kann, die Gehäuselüfter jedoch nicht, ist mir folgendes in den Sinn gekommen: 

Ich kaufe mir einen HR-02 Macho, zwei Silent Wing 2 und schließe die dann per 3-pin-Y-Kabel ans Mainboard an. Sollte doch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du die Silent Wings an den Macho hinbekommst  Ich hab auch nen Macho und werde mir als Austausch für den YT-140 definitiv keinen Silent Wing holen 
Eventuell klappt es noch mit einem 120mm Silent Wing.


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

Nö ich wollte ja den Macho semipassiv betreiben also da kommt kein Lüfter dran. Die zwei Lüfter würden im Gehäusedeckel montiert werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da man bei mir den CPU-Lüfter auf "Voltage" umstellen kann, die Gehäuselüfter jedoch nicht, ist mir folgendes in den Sinn gekommen:
> 
> Ich kaufe mir einen HR-02 Macho, zwei Silent Wing 2 und schließe die dann per 3-pin-Y-Kabel ans Mainboard an. Sollte doch funktionieren, oder?


Beim Macho reicht ein Lüfter bequem aus, und ich würde mir je nach Leistungsaufnahme des Lüfters es verkneifen 2 an einem Anschluß zu betreiben.
 Ich selber habe nur den Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer mit einem Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm IFC 1300 im Betrieb und habe sehr gute Werte. Ich würde die Lüfter je nach Anschluß wählen


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Nö ich wollte ja den Macho semipassiv betreiben also da kommt kein Lüfter dran. Die zwei Lüfter würden im Gehäusedeckel montiert werden


 
 Sollte semipassiv betrieben werden, sonst ist es mir klar, es würde reichen 

Ich denke es würden doch diese werden: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...lackSilent-Pro-Fan-700U-m-9dB-A--Schwarz.html Einfach weil die auch mit 5V anlaufen und weniger rpm haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir läuft der Nanoxia mit 550 Upm


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

Welche Nanoxia?


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Welche Nanoxia?


 Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm IFC 1300 (200300258) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Die hier, siehe Post #61


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ah. Warum nicht die hier? Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM 1000 (200300260) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte jetzt ja nur erwähnt das ich diesen Lüfter drin habe . Da wo du PWM nutzen kannst würde ich diese auch nehmen. der 1000er dürfte da wohl auch bequem reichen


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

Worauf ist das bezogen? Mein Case hat 140mm-Lüfter, daher werde ich auch solche einbauen, und zwar die NB, die weiter oben gepostet wurden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn dein Board für CPU und Gehäuselüfter ( oder auch teilweise ) PWM Anschlüße bietet würde ich die halt passend verbauen. PWM Lüfter neigen an 3 Pin ( Spannungsregelung ) zum klackern.


----------



## ct5010 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

mein Vorhaben war, 3-Pin per Voltage zu regeln. Dies klappt allerdings nur bei Gehäuselüftern. Mehr als zwei Lüfter im Abzug will ich im gesamten Gehäuse auch gar nicht verbauen, der Macho wird auch semipassiv betrieben. Dann man ich das "Loch" für den Hecklüfter dicht, sowie sonst alle Lüfterlöcher, wo die Luft nicht durch soll. Per Mainboard lassen sich meine Lüfter dann gut steuern - sie gehen erst ab 55° CPU-Kerntemp an. Ich denke das ist nicht soooooo schlimm für die CPU.


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> - sie gehen erst ab 55° CPU-Kerntemp an. Ich denke das ist nicht soooooo schlimm für die CPU.



Nö, isses nicht. Und zur Not würde sich die CPU ja eh throtteln. Trotzdem würde ich nicht versuchen in diesen Bereich zu kommen. Ich persönlich finde aber einen Lüfter angenehmer, der kontinuierlich mit geringer Drehzahl läuft, als einen Lüfter, der plötzlich anläuft und dann erst mal ordentlich und unter Umständen deutlich hörbar kühlen muss, bevor er die Temperaturen wieder im Griff hat.


----------



## ct5010 (4. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> *13. Passiver Betrieb*
> 
> Ebenfalls dank ct5010 habe ich den Kühler nun auch noch komplett ohne Lüfter getestet. Hierbei wurde mit genau derselben Konfiguration (also selbe Übertaktung usw.) getestet, wie es auch beim Haupttest der Fall war.
> Um dem Kühler alles abzuverlangen wurden die Gehäuselüfter auf die niedrigste Geschwindigkeit eingestellt, die die Lüftersteuerung des NZXT Phantom 410 zulies und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
> ...


 
Also ich denke nicht, dass man unbedingt einen Lüfter braucht? Ich will ja einen Silent-PC, deshalb


----------



## S!lent dob (4. Oktober 2012)

Sehr gutes Ergebniss, die CPU kannst du bei den Werten getrost ohne Lüfter fahren.


----------



## ct5010 (4. Oktober 2012)

Gut dann brauch ich keinen Nofan  Und dazu hat er die CPU übertaktet, ich denke man kanns komplett passiv laufen, oder? Dann noch NT irgendwann austauschen, falls das Geld reicht 

Denke, so kann es bestellt werden: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220baecb4a4ab728416d79c02c09d1e948904270dcb67


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. Oktober 2012)

Für was brauchst du denn die WLP? Beim Macho ist eigentlich welche dabei, die sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt, sprich, deine CPU auch wirklich kühl hält und qualitativ etwas höherwertiger ist wie andere WLPs. Ich denke, dass du dir die 6.90€ sparen kannst. Sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung, hab ja selbst den Macho und die WLP, welche mitgeliefert wurde, benutzt, und meine Temps sind eigentlich sehr gut


----------



## ct5010 (4. Oktober 2012)

Brauche die, weil ich den Civetta dann bei meinem Vater einbauen werde. Schenke ihm auch das hier: Noctua NF-B9 PWM Dann ist der Civetta erträglich


----------



## Schkaff (4. Oktober 2012)

ich hab jetzt nicht den komplett den gesamten thread mitverfolgt, aber zu letzterem:



> mein Vorhaben war, 3-Pin per Voltage zu regeln



warum ein pmw?  Davon abgesehen ist ja der preis nicht ohne. Wie wärs alternativ, 3pin wie dus haben wolltest, mit dem hier? Enermax T.B.Silence 92x92x25mm, 1400rpm, 46.18m³/h, 13dB(A) (UCTB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ct5010 (4. Oktober 2012)

Naja der T.B.Silence hat nicht soooo druckoptimierte Lüfterblätter, die sind erst beim 14er vorzufinden


----------

